

This is why friend lists/groups/circles don't work - dzedajs
http://marisantons.com/post/39408546994/this-is-why-friend-lists-groups-circles-doesnt-work

======
freshhawk
Isn't this more of an argument for a better UI around managing groups?

Seems like the author wants the chat UI to be used to created or edit groups.

~~~
dzedajs
I think that each of these chats or groups should be looked upon as new
separate circle or list of people. Like a lot of friend lists, which overlap,
cross etc., but without the updating hassle.

------
dzedajs
I have always been lazy to update those lists. Now I see the logic behind
that. :)

